# Salvini:"Non siamo al mercato, subito al voto"



## Willy Wonka (30 Maggio 2018)

Matteo Salvini ha parlato a Pisa, come riportato da Repubblica. Di seguito un breve estratto:

"DI Maio ha riaperto ad un governo gialloverde? Non siamo mica al mercato, subito al voto. Mattarella ci dia la data delle prossime elezioni. Alleati? Io mi alleo solo con chi sostiene il mio programma."


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Salvini ha parlato a Pisa, come riportato da Repubblica. Di seguito un breve estratto:
> 
> "DI Maio ha riaperto ad un governo gialloverde? Non siamo mica al mercato, subito al voto. Mattarella ci dia la data delle prossime elezioni. Alleati? Io mi alleo solo con chi sostiene il mio programma."



Di salvini non mi fido, per me torna da berlusconi.
Il grande bluff per me l'ha fatto lui, guidato e pilotato da berlusconi ovviamente.
Della serie : vai e fa saltare tutto.


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Salvini ha parlato a Pisa, come riportato da Repubblica. Di seguito un breve estratto:
> 
> "DI Maio ha riaperto ad un governo gialloverde? Non siamo mica al mercato, subito al voto. Mattarella ci dia la data delle prossime elezioni. Alleati? Io mi alleo solo con chi sostiene il mio programma."



Ancora Salvini: "Voto a fine Luglio? Le ferie degli italiani sono sacre. Al voto il prima possibile, ma dopo l'estate."


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

E' saltata ufficialmente la trattativa imho.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' saltata ufficialmente la trattativa.



Lo immaginavo, era impossibile d'altronde. Di maio ha fatto un fail clamoroso tornando sulle sue dichiarazioni per andare appresso a mattarella sperando di formare il governo.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lo immaginavo, era impossibile d'altronde. Di maio ha fatto un fail clamoroso tornando sulle sue dichiarazioni per andare appresso a mattarella sperando di formare il governo.



Certo che pure Mattarella continua a fare fail a ripetizione...ma che razza di proposta era il governo Giorgetti con Cottarelli all'economia? Prima riapri le trattative e alla fine te ne esci con una supercazzola del genere?


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Maggio 2018)

Salvini vincitore indiscusso


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' saltata ufficialmente la trattativa.



dov'è riportato?


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Salvini vincitore indiscusso



E' incredibile come tutti stiano implorando Mattarella di accettare le condizioni di Salvini. Se li è messi tutti al guinzaglio.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> dov'è riportato?



Supposizione mia, ma direi che dalle parole di Salvini e Centinaio è palese.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Salvini ha parlato a Pisa, come riportato da Repubblica. Di seguito un breve estratto:
> 
> "DI Maio ha riaperto ad un governo gialloverde? Non siamo mica al mercato, subito al voto. Mattarella ci dia la data delle prossime elezioni. Alleati? Io mi alleo solo con chi sostiene il mio programma."



L'ideale sarebbe andare al voto la prima o seconda settimana di Settembre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di salvini non mi fido, per me torna da berlusconi.
> Il grande bluff per me l'ha fatto lui, guidato e pilotato da berlusconi ovviamente.
> Della serie : vai e fa saltare tutto.


L'ipotesi è altamente probabile. La Lega adesso è data sopra il 20%, mentre FI - data a meno del 14 - potrebbe recuperare i voti persi grazie alla candidabilità di Berlusconi, che, guarda caso, è arrivata proprio in questa convulsa fase politica; in un quadro del genere, il cdx potrebbe superare il 40%. D'altronde, è sempre sembrato quantomeno sospetto che Berlusconi si defilasse così, senza battere ciglio, lasciando questa legislatura a Salvini e al M5S, lui che alla prossima rischia di non arrivarci nemmeno; a Berlusconi conviene stare al governo in una posizione subalterna, vista la forza della Lega, o conviene fare opposizione?
E il M5S? I 5S avrebbero fatto la parte degli allocchi, permettendo alla Lega di aumentare di svariati punti percentuali il loro consenso: ingenuità politica, ma soprattutto inconsistenza politica, perché il M5S avrebbe dovuto dire di no alla Lega sin dal primo momento, per ragioni politiche, senza neanche prendersi l'onere di rischiare eventuali voltafaccia di Salvini. 
Il M5S ha già dimostrato di essere inconsistente a livello politico, non sapendo se essere di destra o di sinistra - altro che "avanti" -, ma così avrebbe anche dimostrato di essere estremamente ingenuo, fidandosi di un gruppo politico che non meritava alcuna fiducia.
Io sono rimasto amareggiato sin dalle prime volontà, da parte dei 5S, di fare un governo giallo-verde; quindi, eventuali "tradimenti", ammesso che così possano essere chiamati, di Salvini non mi toccherebbero per nulla; anzi, spero con tutto il cuore che si torni al voto, perché voglio alleggerirmi della responsabilità di aver dato il mio voto al Movimento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2018)

Mattarella dovrebbe ridare l'incarico con la squadra composta come gliela avevano presentata, quindi con Savona..solo allora se Salvini facesse saltare tutto lo stesso si potrebbe dargli contro perché evincerebbe palese la non volontà di governare..

Mi chiedo davvero cosa trattenga mattarella che preferisce mandare il paese a 3-4 mesi di caos totale pur di non avere savona all'economia..che epico fail..


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ipotesi è altamente probabile. La Lega adesso è data sopra il 20%, mentre FI - data a meno del 14 - potrebbe recuperare i voti persi grazie alla candidabilità di Berlusconi, che, guarda caso, è arrivata proprio in questa convulsa fase politica; in un quadro del genere, il cdx potrebbe superare il 40%. D'altronde, è sempre sembrato quantomeno sospetto che Berlusconi si defilasse così, senza battere ciglio, lasciando questa legislatura a Salvini e al M5S, lui che alla prossima rischia di non arrivarci nemmeno; a Berlusconi conviene stare al governo in una posizione subalterna, vista la forza della Lega, o conviene fare opposizione?
> E il M5S? I 5S avrebbero fatto la parte degli allocchi, permettendo alla Lega di aumentare di svariati punti percentuali il loro consenso: ingenuità politica, ma soprattutto inconsistenza politica, perché il M5S avrebbe dovuto dire di no alla Lega sin dal primo momento, per ragioni politiche, senza neanche prendersi l'onere di rischiare eventuali voltafaccia di Salvini.
> Il M5S ha già dimostrato di essere inconsistente a livello politico, non sapendo se essere di destra o di sinistra - altro che "avanti" -, ma così avrebbe anche dimostrato di essere estremamente ingenuo, fidandosi di un gruppo politico che non meritava alcuna fiducia.
> Io sono rimasto amareggiato sin dalle prime volontà, da parte dei 5S, di fare un governo giallo-verde; quindi, eventuali "tradimenti", ammesso che così possano essere chiamati, di Salvini non mi toccherebbero per nulla; anzi, spero con tutto il cuore che si torni al voto, perché voglio alleggerirmi della responsabilità di aver dato il mio voto al Movimento.



Io al nano grande burattinaio non credo più..basta sentirlo parlare per capire che questo ormai non sa nemmeno più dove vive..figuriamoci organizzare simili strategie nel dettaglio..

Mattarella ha fatto un errore, deve tornare sui suoi passi..solo allora capiremmo davvero cosa vuole fare la lega..

alle prossime elezioni comunque attenzione che non sono così certo la Lega arrivi a quei voti lì..vedremo.....a salvini conviene comunque governare ora coi 5S se possibile che non farsi risucchiare dal marcio di arcore


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Salvini ha parlato a Pisa, come riportato da Repubblica. Di seguito un breve estratto:
> 
> "DI Maio ha riaperto ad un governo gialloverde? Non siamo mica al mercato, subito al voto. Mattarella ci dia la data delle prossime elezioni. Alleati? Io mi alleo solo con chi sostiene il mio programma."



Salvini:non siamo al mercato

E niente, fa già ridere così


Consiglio ai 5S di cominciare a trattare bene il PD, perché verranno a bussare


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ipotesi è altamente probabile. La Lega adesso è data sopra il 20%, mentre FI - data a meno del 14 - potrebbe recuperare i voti persi grazie alla candidabilità di Berlusconi, che, guarda caso, è arrivata proprio in questa convulsa fase politica; in un quadro del genere, il cdx potrebbe superare il 40%. D'altronde, è sempre sembrato quantomeno sospetto che Berlusconi si defilasse così, senza battere ciglio, lasciando questa legislatura a Salvini e al M5S, lui che alla prossima rischia di non arrivarci nemmeno; a Berlusconi conviene stare al governo in una posizione subalterna, vista la forza della Lega, o conviene fare opposizione?
> E il M5S? I 5S avrebbero fatto la parte degli allocchi, permettendo alla Lega di aumentare di svariati punti percentuali il loro consenso: ingenuità politica, ma soprattutto inconsistenza politica, perché il M5S avrebbe dovuto dire di no alla Lega sin dal primo momento, per ragioni politiche, senza neanche prendersi l'onere di rischiare eventuali voltafaccia di Salvini.
> Il M5S ha già dimostrato di essere inconsistente a livello politico, non sapendo se essere di destra o di sinistra - altro che "avanti" -, ma così avrebbe anche dimostrato di essere estremamente ingenuo, fidandosi di un gruppo politico che non meritava alcuna fiducia.
> Io sono rimasto amareggiato sin dalle prime volontà, da parte dei 5S, di fare un governo giallo-verde; quindi, eventuali "tradimenti", ammesso che così possano essere chiamati, di Salvini non mi toccherebbero per nulla; anzi, spero con tutto il cuore che si torni al voto, perché voglio alleggerirmi della responsabilità di aver dato il mio voto al Movimento.



I 5 Stelle durante queste settimane hanno mostrato di essere un partito troppo ambiguo e volubile. Le prossime elezioni saranno praticamente un referendum sull'UE, non potranno più smarcarsi.
Su B. grande burattinaio vi invito semplicemente a vedere in che condizioni è ridotto fisicamente e mentalmente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Maggio 2018)

Ha ragione salvini, Mattarella deve pagare l'errore fatto, la dignità non è in vendita e Mattarella domenica ha fatto un errore di quelli che si paga


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

Decifrando il politichese: 
- Tutti vogliono andare ad elezioni, tranne il PD che ha proposto la data irricevibile del 29 luglio.
- Di Maio con questa nuova apertura cerca di smarcarsi dalle responsabilità del governo fallito facendo cadere le colpe sulla Lega, ora dirà che il leghista non ha voluto riprovarci.
- Salvini prima delle elezioni vuole l'umiliazione di Mattarella, obbligandolo a presentarsi con Cottarelli con 0 voti. Se poi ha veramente in testa di andare ad elezioni con Berlusconi, non posso escluderlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Decifrando il politichese:
> - Tutti vogliono andare ad elezioni, tranne il PD che ha proposto la data irricevibile del 29 luglio.
> - Di Maio con questa nuova apertura cerca di smarcarsi dalle responsabilità del governo fallito facendo cadere le colpe sulla Lega, ora dirà che il leghista non ha voluto riprovarci.
> - Salvini prima delle elezioni vuole l'umiliazione di Mattarella, obbligandolo a presentarsi con Cottarelli con 0 voti. Se poi ha veramente in testa di andare ad elezioni con Berlusconi, non posso escluderlo.



a me pare impossibile che in tutto questo nessuno dica a mattarella di ridare l'incarico alla squadre presetnata da lega e 5S...a quel punto nessuno potrebbe smarcarsi o sarebbe un vero buffono..non è certo perché sono passati 4 giorni che si butta via un governo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> I 5 Stelle durante queste settimane hanno mostrato di essere un partito troppo ambiguo e volubile. Le prossime elezioni saranno praticamente un referendum sull'UE, non potranno più smarcarsi.
> Su B. grande burattinaio vi invito semplicemente a vedere in che condizioni è ridotto fisicamente e mentalmente.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io al nano grande burattinaio non credo più..basta sentirlo parlare per capire che questo ormai non sa nemmeno più dove vive..figuriamoci organizzare simili strategie nel dettaglio..
> 
> Mattarella ha fatto un errore, deve tornare sui suoi passi..solo allora capiremmo davvero cosa vuole fare la lega..
> 
> alle prossime elezioni comunque attenzione che non sono così certo la Lega arrivi a quei voti lì..vedremo.....a salvini conviene comunque governare ora coi 5S se possibile che non farsi risucchiare dal marcio di arcore


Io non ho mica parlato di Berlusconi grande burattinaio; l'ipotesi è che il cdx sia sempre stato unito, con una strategia precisa che prevedesse l'avanscoperta di Salvini con lo scopo di fargli guadagnare i voti mancanti per andare al governo col cdx.
L'unica manovra di Berlusconi sarebbe stata quella di riottenere la propria candidabilità, ma il grosso del lavoro l'avrebbe fatto comunque Salvini, lui sì burattinaio, con il fegato di andare a fingere un tavolo di lavoro col M5S.
Resta pur sempre un'interpretazione - quindi vera o falsa che sia -, credibile a mio parere, senza immaginare chissà quali dietrologie, ma semplicemente presupponendo la compattezza del centro destra e la volontà di Salvini di non mollare i suoi alleati.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> a me pare impossibile che in tutto questo nessuno dica a mattarella di ridare l'incarico alla squadre presetnata da lega e 5S...a quel punto nessuno potrebbe smarcarsi o sarebbe un vero buffono..non è certo perché sono passati 4 giorni che si butta via un governo



Qua chi ha perso completamente la faccia è Mattarella. Poteva anche rifiutare Savona dicendo che non se la sentiva di fare un passo così deciso, che era necessario parlare di certi temi in una nuova campagna elettorale e poi sciogliere le camere. Ne sarebbe uscito comunque a testa alta. E invece ha fatto un fail dopo l’altro, a partire dal discorso post-bocciatura del governo, con cui di fatto si è chiuso da solo la possibilità di riproporre lo stesso esecutivo gialloverde e facendo così il gioco di Salvini.
Davvero pietoso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

La lega avrebbe appena dichiarato in nota ufficiale "Non ostacoliamo situazioni d'emergenza prima di andare il voto"

Sky interpreta come "fiducia tecnica a Cottarelli".

Cos'è questo schifo che sta arrivando? Sento la puzza fin da qui.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non ho mica parlato di Berlusconi grande burattinaio; l'ipotesi è che il cdx sia sempre stato unito, con una strategia precisa che prevedesse l'avanscoperta di Salvini con lo scopo di fargli guadagnare i voti mancanti per andare al governo col cdx.
> L'unica manovra di Berlusconi sarebbe stata quella di riottenere la propria candidabilità, ma il grosso del lavoro l'avrebbe fatto comunque Salvini, lui sì burattinaio, con il fegato di andare a fingere un tavolo di lavoro col M5S.
> Resta pur sempre un'interpretazione - quindi vera o falsa che sia -, credibile a mio parere, senza immaginare chissà quali dietrologie, ma semplicemente presupponendo la compattezza del centro destra e la volontà di Salvini di non mollare i suoi alleati.



Beh i voti degli alleati sono sempre voti in più e poi lui non ha mai rotto la coalizione, nemmeno col contratto gialloverde. Per me punterà ad ottenere più seggi per ripresentarsi dinanzi al PDR con una maggioranza più forte, riproponendo coi 5 Stelle il contratto, durante il post-voto.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

*Di Maio intanto ripropone Conte. *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Di Maio intanto ripropone Conte. *



Ha detto "governo Conte con una soluzione ragionevole". Cioè, senza Savona. 
Salvini ha subito replicato "Voglio fare il governo ma non vendo la mia dignità per 10 ministeri in più"

Credo si vada verso la rottura totale tra Lega e Cinque Stelle.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ipotesi è altamente probabile. La Lega adesso è data sopra il 20%, mentre FI - data a meno del 14 - potrebbe recuperare i voti persi grazie alla candidabilità di Berlusconi, che, guarda caso, è arrivata proprio in questa convulsa fase politica; in un quadro del genere, il cdx potrebbe superare il 40%. D'altronde, è sempre sembrato quantomeno sospetto che Berlusconi si defilasse così, senza battere ciglio, lasciando questa legislatura a Salvini e al M5S, lui che alla prossima rischia di non arrivarci nemmeno; a Berlusconi conviene stare al governo in una posizione subalterna, vista la forza della Lega, o conviene fare opposizione?
> E il M5S? I 5S avrebbero fatto la parte degli allocchi, permettendo alla Lega di aumentare di svariati punti percentuali il loro consenso: ingenuità politica, ma soprattutto inconsistenza politica, perché il M5S avrebbe dovuto dire di no alla Lega sin dal primo momento, per ragioni politiche, senza neanche prendersi l'onere di rischiare eventuali voltafaccia di Salvini.
> Il M5S ha già dimostrato di essere inconsistente a livello politico, non sapendo se essere di destra o di sinistra - altro che "avanti" -, ma così avrebbe anche dimostrato di essere estremamente ingenuo, fidandosi di un gruppo politico che non meritava alcuna fiducia.
> Io sono rimasto amareggiato sin dalle prime volontà, da parte dei 5S, di fare un governo giallo-verde; quindi, eventuali "tradimenti", ammesso che così possano essere chiamati, di Salvini non mi toccherebbero per nulla; anzi, spero con tutto il cuore che si torni al voto, perché voglio alleggerirmi della responsabilità di aver dato il mio voto al Movimento.



Sinceramente non comprendo il tuo ragionamento,
la rivanghi ancora su destra è sinistra, che sono un grande inganno, avevano senso nel quando il capitalismo imprenditoriale esisteva ancora, oggi prevale la finanza, estranea al mondo produttivo, pertanto i contrasti fra imprenditori e lavoratori sono annaquati, essendo entrambi sotto attacco.

Per il resto il M5S in un sistema proporzionale hanno proposto un contratto di governo bilanciato fra rivendicazioni sovraniste e progressiste, non vedo cosa dovevano fare di più, avevano ottenuto dalla Lega tutti i punti di loro interesse.
Al massimo possiamo discutere sul fatto che nel M5S non vi siano politici di lungo corso, furbi come i vari Salvini o Berlusconi,
ma quello nonostante qualche svantaggio nei giochetti di palazzo a cui non sono avezzi, lo trovo un motivo in più per votarli.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha detto "governo Conte con una soluzione ragionevole". Cioè, senza Savona.
> Salvini ha subito replicato "Voglio fare il governo ma non vendo la mia dignità per 10 ministeri in più"
> 
> Credo si vada verso la rottura totale tra Lega e Cinque Stelle.



A questo punto non mi sento di dar torto a chi pensava ad un complotto di Salvini. Se davvero la mummia ha riaperto all'ipotesi governo con Conte e Salvini resta fermo sulla decisione di Savona allora qualche dubbio viene. La Lega ha tanti bravi economisti come Borghi e Bagnai che sono tutto tranne che d'accordo sull'UE così com'è


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha detto "governo Conte con una soluzione ragionevole". Cioè, senza Savona.
> Salvini ha subito replicato "Voglio fare il governo ma non vendo la mia dignità per 10 ministeri in più"
> 
> Credo si vada verso la rottura totale tra Lega e Cinque Stelle.



Devono provare a riaprire le trattative. Salvini deve cacciare fuori un’alternativa.


----------



## Milanista (30 Maggio 2018)

Credo che ormai Salvini abbia la certezza di prendere più voti di quanti ne ha presi a marzo. Vede la possibilità concreta di ottenere la maggioranza senza l'appoggio dei 5s, ma soltanto con gli alleati di cdx. A lui, più che a chiunque altro, conviene portare l'Italia a nuove elezioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ipotesi è altamente probabile. La Lega adesso è data sopra il 20%, mentre FI - data a meno del 14 - potrebbe recuperare i voti persi grazie alla candidabilità di Berlusconi, che, guarda caso, è arrivata proprio in questa convulsa fase politica; in un quadro del genere, il cdx potrebbe superare il 40%. D'altronde, è sempre sembrato quantomeno sospetto che Berlusconi si defilasse così, senza battere ciglio, lasciando questa legislatura a Salvini e al M5S, lui che alla prossima rischia di non arrivarci nemmeno; a Berlusconi conviene stare al governo in una posizione subalterna, vista la forza della Lega, o conviene fare opposizione?
> E il M5S? I 5S avrebbero fatto la parte degli allocchi, permettendo alla Lega di aumentare di svariati punti percentuali il loro consenso: ingenuità politica, ma soprattutto inconsistenza politica, perché il M5S avrebbe dovuto dire di no alla Lega sin dal primo momento, per ragioni politiche, senza neanche prendersi l'onere di rischiare eventuali voltafaccia di Salvini.
> Il M5S ha già dimostrato di essere inconsistente a livello politico, non sapendo se essere di destra o di sinistra - altro che "avanti" -, ma così avrebbe anche dimostrato di essere estremamente ingenuo, fidandosi di un gruppo politico che non meritava alcuna fiducia.
> Io sono rimasto amareggiato sin dalle prime volontà, da parte dei 5S, di fare un governo giallo-verde; quindi, eventuali "tradimenti", ammesso che così possano essere chiamati, di Salvini non mi toccherebbero per nulla; anzi, spero con tutto il cuore che si torni al voto, perché voglio alleggerirmi della responsabilità di aver dato il mio voto al Movimento.



Sposo pure le virgole.
Lo scopo del cdx era solo guadagnare quei pochi punti percentuali per arrivare a governare da soli.
Berlusconi ha ben preparato salvini, portandolo a proporre come ministro dell'economia l'unico nome che avrebbe fatto saltare il banco.
Nome che, guarda caso, in base agli accordi col movimento 5 stelle , spettava alla lega fare.
Salvini non tradirà mai berlusconi e il cavaliere ha recitato la parte del benefattore dell'italia che non tiene legato a se il leader della lega per... amor della patria.
Il movimento 5 stelle è stato molto ingenuo e pare che di maio abbia già perso consensi a tal punto che non si esclude che in prima linea nel prossimo futuro ci sarà di battista.
La destra e la sinistra , capeggiati dai poteri che vogliono mantenere lo status quo , stanno cercando solo di prendere tempo con la speranza che si affievolisca il vento che spinge i pentastellati.
Quel vento che è stato generato sulle macerie dei grandi partiti storici.
Lo chiamano populismo si traduce voce/bisogni della gente senza filtri politici.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Maggio 2018)

state parlando il Politichese 

ma non dimenticate che c'è un'altra guerra 
pure con la maggioranza i populisti (come ci definiscono) 
non hanno vita facile.....

UE e compagni hanno ben tutta l'estate e 1 mese 
x trovare una buona scusa/soluzione x ostacolarci


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Credo che ormai Salvini abbia la certezza di prendere più voti di quanti ne ha presi a marzo. Vede la possibilità concreta di ottenere la maggioranza senza l'appoggio dei 5s, ma soltanto con gli alleati di cdx. A lui, più che a chiunque altro, conviene portare l'Italia a nuove elezioni.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sposo pure le virgole.
> Lo scopo del cdx era solo guadagnare quei pochi punti percentuali per arrivare a governare da soli.
> Berlusconi ha ben preparato salvini, portandolo a proporre come ministro dell'economia l'unico nome che avrebbe fatto saltare il banco.
> Nome che, guarda caso, in base agli accordi col movimento 5 stelle , spettava alla lega fare.
> ...



Scenario plausibile, però si trascura che il boom nei sondaggi la Lega lo stà avendo nel momento che si è smarcata da Berlusconi,
con cui in questo momento non condivide nulla, 
e con un rischio di governo centrodestra, molti di sinistra potrebbero provare a scongiurarlo votando i pentastellati,

Poi mi chiedo con che faccia Salvini e la Meloni farebbero un governo di dx con Berlusconi e nuovamente assogettato al'UE, perchè questa è la posizione degli azzurri.
Potrebbe anche essere che voglia andare alle elezioni per spazzare via definitivamente FI e sedersi al tavolo col M5S in una situazione di parità, perchè se si presentassero senza Berlusconi fra Lega e FDI andrebbero tranquilli oltre al 30% e non penso che i cinquestelle caleranno di molto.

Questo con il sistema elettorale odierno vorrebbe dire avere nei parlamenti maggioranze turche dell'80%, Mattarella stavolta avrebbe seri problemi a mettere paletti.


----------



## Djerry (30 Maggio 2018)

Si continua però a ragionare sulla base di sondaggi emotivi e del tutto inattendibili che darebbero la Lega in ascesa, senza considerare un'ovvia e banale considerazione elettorale: se Salvini si rimette con Berlusconi, perché la legge elettorale non cambia e quindi resta l'indispensabilità della coalizione, allora tutti quei voti che apparentemente avrebbe preso in queste settimane li riperde con gli interessi.

Senza contare che al sud l'abisso tra M5S e CDX è irrecuperabile in questi 3 mesi, quindi gli uninominali restano di appannaggio Di Maio.

Di Maio ha messo in realtà un po' spalle al muro Salvini, perché come è stato pretestuoso Mattarella nel trovare la scusa di Savona per non far partire il governo, così risalterebbe agli occhi di tutti la stessa identica pretestuosità di Salvini che si impunta e non trova nulla di alternativo a quel nome.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> state parlando il Polichese
> 
> ma non dimenticate che c'è un'altra guerra
> pure con la maggioranza i populisti (come ci definiscono)
> ...



Beh, è notizia di oggi che la UE ha messo sotto indagine Le Pen e Salvini per presunte spese d'oro durante una cena di Natale.


----------



## odasensei (30 Maggio 2018)

Ma state ancora con il concetto che il CDX sia Berlusconi quando ormai il leader è Salvini, che tra l'altro cannibalizzerà parecchio FI e FDI alle prossime elezioni, altro che calo di voti


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Salvini vincitore indiscusso


Vincitore sì, ma cosa ha vinto? 
Da queste sue parole ha ottenuto una vittoria per se stesso. Gli italiani ci hanno solo perso. Richiamare Conte e iniziare subito a lavorare sarebbe una vittoria di tutti. 

Vince Salvini, ci perdiamo tutti noi. 
Rendiamoci conto che il risultato di nuove elezioni fra 4 mesi potrebbe portare all incirca alla stessa situazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

Se Salvini voterà "fiducia tecnica" o "fiducia supercazzola", comunque la chiameranno, a Cottarelli o qualunque governo tecnico, nessun elettore della lega capirà.

Sarebbe un'enorme caccona di mucca pestata al fotofinish di una maratona importante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh, è notizia di oggi che la UE ha messo sotto indagine Le Pen e Salvini per presunte spese d'oro durante una cena di Natale.



Ricordo anche che durante le elezioni francesi dove la le pen era in forte ascesa è scoppiato uno scandalo rimborsi contro di lei, sempre per robe legate all'UE.

In questi mesi spareranno ***** a profusione. La cosa positiva è che i bersagli in Italia sarebbero due e non uno solo, quindi l'arma è meno forte a mio avviso.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se Salvini voterà "fiducia tecnica" o "fiducia supercazzola", comunque la chiameranno, a Cottarelli o qualunque governo tecnico, nessun elettore della lega capirà.
> 
> Sarebbe un'enorme caccona di mucca pestata al fotofinish di una maratona importante.



Non è da escludersi che la Lega possa proporre un altro nome neutrale. Eppoi non credo che Cottarelli abbia tanta voglia di guidare un governicchio balneare.


----------



## odasensei (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se Salvini voterà "fiducia tecnica" o "fiducia supercazzola", comunque la chiameranno, a Cottarelli o qualunque governo tecnico, nessun elettore della lega capirà.
> 
> Sarebbe un'enorme caccona di mucca pestata al fotofinish di una maratona importante.



Gli basterà dire che con la loro fiducia allontaneranno lo spettro dell'aumento IVA e ci farà bella figura.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ricordo anche che durante le elezioni francesi dove la le pen era in forte ascesa è scoppiato uno scandalo rimborsi contro di lei, sempre per robe legate all'UE.
> 
> In questi mesi spareranno ***** a profusione. La cosa positiva è che i bersagli in Italia sarebbero due e non uno solo, quindi l'arma è meno forte a mio avviso.



hahahahaha rido 
ma sai perché? 
ho pensato subito"tanto il M5S è abituato al lancio continuo di M" 
e non dite di no XD


----------



## evangel33 (30 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A questo punto non mi sento di dar torto a chi pensava ad un complotto di Salvini. Se davvero la mummia ha riaperto all'ipotesi governo con Conte e Salvini resta fermo sulla decisione di Savona allora qualche dubbio viene. La Lega ha tanti bravi economisti come Borghi e Bagnai che sono tutto tranne che d'accordo sull'UE così com'è



Forse Di Maio sta prendendo la prima mossa giusta dopo tanto tempo. Lasciare da solo Salvini. Nel senso che potrebbe passare anche lui dalla parte di Mattarella e premere per fare fuori Savona. A quel punto Salvini che fa? Si prende la responsabilità da solo di dire di No e mandarci a nuove elezioni?


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ipotesi è altamente probabile. La Lega adesso è data sopra il 20%, mentre FI - data a meno del 14 - potrebbe recuperare i voti persi grazie alla candidabilità di Berlusconi, che, guarda caso, è arrivata proprio in questa convulsa fase politica; in un quadro del genere, il cdx potrebbe superare il 40%. D'altronde, è sempre sembrato quantomeno sospetto che Berlusconi si defilasse così, senza battere ciglio, lasciando questa legislatura a Salvini e al M5S, lui che alla prossima rischia di non arrivarci nemmeno; a Berlusconi conviene stare al governo in una posizione subalterna, vista la forza della Lega, o conviene fare opposizione?
> E il M5S? I 5S avrebbero fatto la parte degli allocchi, permettendo alla Lega di aumentare di svariati punti percentuali il loro consenso: ingenuità politica, ma soprattutto inconsistenza politica, perché il M5S avrebbe dovuto dire di no alla Lega sin dal primo momento, per ragioni politiche, senza neanche prendersi l'onere di rischiare eventuali voltafaccia di Salvini.
> Il M5S ha già dimostrato di essere inconsistente a livello politico, non sapendo se essere di destra o di sinistra - altro che "avanti" -, ma così avrebbe anche dimostrato di essere estremamente ingenuo, fidandosi di un gruppo politico che non meritava alcuna fiducia.
> Io sono rimasto amareggiato sin dalle prime volontà, da parte dei 5S, di fare un governo giallo-verde; quindi, eventuali "tradimenti", ammesso che così possano essere chiamati, di Salvini non mi toccherebbero per nulla; anzi, spero con tutto il cuore che si torni al voto, perché voglio alleggerirmi della responsabilità di aver dato il mio voto al Movimento.


Rispetto il tuo modo di vedere questo episodio, ma non sono d accordo. 
Sostanzialmente stai dicendo due cose (se puoi dimmi se sto interpretando male) :
- Salvini si è dimostrato scaltro, furbo - -> il M5s non merita più il mio voto
- è il M5s che si è fatto fregare. Hanno sbagliato - -> il M5s non merita più il mio voto.

Ma a questo punto quello che mi chiedo è perché tre mesi fa hai votato M5s. Perché in cima alla lista, sembra che la cosa più importante per te sia la furbizia, parente dell inganno, della slealta'. Non il programma, le intenzioni, le persone dietro una scritta. 
Fosse così hai totalmente sbagliato voto. In Italia di politici infidi siamo pieni, dovevi votare ben altro. Non ci sarebbe niente di male nel votare in base a questo, se non fosse che con quella gente non andiamo da nessuna parte. Altrimenti Berlusconi avrebbe portato l Italia sul tetto del mondo del benessere. 

Secondo me tendiamo a volere tutto e subito. Anche se la realtà italiana richiede l esatto contrario: tempo e pazienza. Come con la Raggi a Roma, di cui si sono chiesti risultati netti dopo un anno (!).

Io non capisco nulla di politica. Però ho un'idea dell enorme complessità della materia. Enorme perché in politica più che in altri settori NON si va tutti nella stessa direzione. Il M5s è un partito nuovo che tenta di approcciarci alla politica in una maniera nuova. Questo complica le cose. Per questo motivo io sono ben disposto a loro eventuali errori. Ci mancherebbe, l errore è nella nostra natura. Anzi per me è proprio nel momento di difficoltà di una persona che mi stringo maggiormente ad essa. Cioè dopo quest ultimo mese sono ancora più convinto di rivotare M5s. I supereroi esistono solo al cinema

Salvini magari sarà stato furbo per davvero. Ma furbo a prendere più voti. mica più furbo nel bene dell Italia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Forse Di Maio sta prendendo la prima mossa giusta dopo tanto tempo. Lasciare da solo Salvini. Nel senso che potrebbe passare anche lui dalla parte di Mattarella e premere per fare fuori Savona. A quel punto Salvini che fa? Si prende la responsabilità da solo di dire di No e mandarci a nuove elezioni?



Mi parrebbe un vero suicidio politico, allora si che Salvini stravincerebbe alle elezioni, anche con molti nuovi voti grillini.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Salvini ha parlato a Pisa, come riportato da Repubblica. Di seguito un breve estratto:
> 
> "DI Maio ha riaperto ad un governo gialloverde? Non siamo mica al mercato, subito al voto. Mattarella ci dia la data delle prossime elezioni. Alleati? Io mi alleo solo con chi sostiene il mio programma."



Bene così. Subitissimo al voto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> I 5 Stelle durante queste settimane hanno mostrato di essere un partito troppo ambiguo e volubile. Le prossime elezioni saranno praticamente un referendum sull'UE, non potranno più smarcarsi.
> Su B. grande burattinaio vi invito semplicemente a vedere in che condizioni è ridotto fisicamente e mentalmente.


Ambiguo e volubile...secondo te perché? 
Sparo 2 ipotesi:

- cercare di non buttare nel cesso uno storico 33%
- non sanno più che pesci prendere / non sanno qual è la cosa giusta da fare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Rispetto il tuo modo di vedere questo episodio, ma non sono d accordo.
> Sostanzialmente stai dicendo due cose (se puoi dimmi se sto interpretando male) :
> - Salvini si è dimostrato scaltro, furbo - -> il M5s non merita più il mio voto
> - è il M5s che si è fatto fregare. Hanno sbagliato - -> il M5s non merita più il mio voto.
> ...



Sono d'accordo. AI 5stelle si può fare colpa di essere onesti e genuini, schiacciati da una morsa di melme umane. E qui viene il dramma, queste cose sono viste come dei difetti. Hanno dato prova chiara di voler governare, tanto da provare a fare accordi con tutti. Tra l'altro se non avessero accettato compromessi sarebbe partita la solita manfrina del "non vogliono governare", "non vogliono assumersi responsabilità" ecc... E' chiaro che ci credevano molto a sto giro di poter far qualcosa e invece sono stati sbranati dalla ****aglia umana che ci circonda.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene così. Subitissimo al voto.


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], per curiosità, se non sbaglio hai sempre detto che è una vita che non voti; stavolta vai anche te alle urne?



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ambiguo e volubile...secondo te perché?
> Sparo 2 ipotesi:
> 
> - cercare di non buttare nel cesso uno storico 33%
> - non sanno più che pesci prendere / non sanno qual è la cosa giusta da fare



Propenderei per la seconda


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. AI 5stelle si può fare colpa di essere onesti e genuini, schiacciati da una morsa di melme umane. E qui viene il dramma, queste cose sono viste come dei difetti. Hanno dato prova chiara di voler governare, tanto da provare a fare accordi con tutti. Tra l'altro se non avessero accettato compromessi sarebbe partita la solita manfrina del "non vogliono governare", "non vogliono assumersi responsabilità" ecc... E' chiaro che ci credevano molto a sto giro di poter far qualcosa e invece sono stati sbranati dalla ****aglia umana che ci circonda.


Capisco che chi è renziano o berlusconiano convinto resti dov'e, ma che un votante M5s si veda strappato via il voto perché ci sono i bulli non mi sembra una bellissima cosa. Non avevo pensato che si potesse cambiare voto per la furbizia. Qui ritorna il solito grande motivo (secondo me): cerchiamo la sicurezza, vogliamo qualcuno che ci faccia sentire al sicuro. Se il mio presidente traballa, traballo anch'io. Peccato che è una finta sicurezza, a parole. Il politico ci rassicura, ma la realtà peggiora. 
Non posso votare in base a questa anoressica consolazione 

Già, QUALSIASI mossa del M5s sarebbe stata soggetta a critica. In politica sembra non esistano clear shot.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Credo che ormai Salvini abbia la certezza di prendere più voti di quanti ne ha presi a marzo. Vede la possibilità concreta di ottenere la maggioranza senza l'appoggio dei 5s, ma soltanto con gli alleati di cdx. A lui, più che a chiunque altro, conviene portare l'Italia a nuove elezioni.



Vediamo vediamo....attenzione che la frittata potrebbe anche ritorcerglisi contro se tira troppo la corda..

Dipende da come saranno andate lo cose a giochi fatti


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], per curiosità, se non sbaglio hai sempre detto che è una vita che non voti; stavolta vai anche te alle urne?
> 
> 
> 
> Propenderei per la seconda


Beh allora se non cerchi ambiguità puoi votare serenamente PD...ha sempre cercato di mettere a pecora gli italiani, mai cambiato idea


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> @Admin, per curiosità, se non sbaglio hai sempre detto che è una vita che non voti; stavolta vai anche te alle urne?
> 
> 
> 
> Propenderei per la seconda



Non lo so!


----------



## evangel33 (30 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi parrebbe un vero suicidio politico, allora si che Salvini stravincerebbe alle elezioni, anche con molti nuovi voti grillini.



Eh no. Penso che se Salvini si impunta DA SOLO sul nome di Savona facendo naufragare il governo, allora si prende tutta la responsabilità. 
È andato in tutti gli studi televisivi dicendo "Che peccato, non ce l'hanno fatto fare, tagliavo subito la Fornero, facevo questo e quest'altro" e adesso che anche Di Maio dice "Ma si, togliamo Savona e facciamo partire il governo del cambiamento" per Salvini diventa difficile. 

Di fatti:
"#Governo, M5S valuta stop a Savona per far partire Conte (AdnKronos)"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non comprendo il tuo ragionamento,
> la rivanghi ancora su destra è sinistra, che sono un grande inganno, avevano senso nel quando il capitalismo imprenditoriale esisteva ancora, oggi prevale la finanza, estranea al mondo produttivo, pertanto i contrasti fra imprenditori e lavoratori sono annaquati, essendo entrambi sotto attacco.
> 
> Per il resto il M5S in un sistema proporzionale hanno proposto un contratto di governo bilanciato fra rivendicazioni sovraniste e progressiste, non vedo cosa dovevano fare di più, avevano ottenuto dalla Lega tutti i punti di loro interesse.
> ...


In un altro post parlavi di destre popolari e socialdemocrazie, ma ora mi parli del grande inganno della dicotomia destra e sinistra; aspetto che tu mi chiarisca se ci credi ancora, mentre io posso dirti fin da subito che ci credo eccome e credo anche che il vero grande inganno sia far passare l'idea che destra e sinistra non esistano più.
Se credi nelle privatizzazioni sei "destra popolare", per usare una tua definizioni, ma se credi nelle aziende pubbliche e nell'economia mista sei un "socialdemocratico", sempre citandoti, quale tra l'altro mi definisco io.
L'ho fatto spiccia, ma alla luce di ciò, non vedo come non si possa parlare di destra e sinistra ancora al giorno d'oggi; la finanza? Oggi esiste un'istituzione, senza precedenti e senza eguali al mondo, come l'Unione Europea che costringe gli stati membri a fare le stesse politiche economiche, senza però essere uno Stato federale vero e proprio, come gli USA, ad esempio.
Tutti i guai legati alla finanza vengono da quest'istituzione anomala, dove regna una visione fondamentalmente di destra, liberista; perché, Salvini cosa pensi che sia rispetto all'Europa? Salvini è un liberista tanto quanto gli europeisti, con la differenza che il liberista vuole farlo da sovrano, mentre l'Europa impone ai suoi Stati di essere tali in una posizione subalterna. 
È alla luce di tutto ciò, alla luce di un quadro dove il Movimento non sa cosa essere politicamente che mi dico deluso.
Per quanto riguarda il contratto, sia per non ripetermi che per non appesantire il post, ti rimando a quest'altro topic: http://www.milanworld.net/tutti-contro-il-governo-giallo-verde-vt62418-3.html#post1537439.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Rispetto il tuo modo di vedere questo episodio, ma non sono d accordo.
> Sostanzialmente stai dicendo due cose (se puoi dimmi se sto interpretando male) :
> - Salvini si è dimostrato scaltro, furbo - -> il M5s non merita più il mio voto
> - è il M5s che si è fatto fregare. Hanno sbagliato - -> il M5s non merita più il mio voto.
> ...


Hai interpretato malissimo  Io mi pento di aver votato Movimento perché si sono alleati con Salvini, a prescindere dall'ipotesi che Salvini li stia fregando o meno; quella, dal mio punto di vista, è soltanto la beffa per un partito che politicamente ("il programma, le intenzioni, le persone dietro una scritta", per citarti) si era già rivelato inconsistente. 
Non voglio votare più Movimento proprio per quell'inconsistenza politica e perché da illuso pensavo in una svolta a sinistra dei 5S; infatti ho scritto di essere rimasto amareggiato già dall'alleanza, a prescindere dalla lealtà di Salvini nel portarla avanti.
La furbizia di Salvini non c'entra davvero nulla; il Movimento mi aveva deluso già prima, ma parte della colpa è stata anche mia, reo di aver votato chi non era né di destra, né di sinistra, ma "avanti".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh i voti degli alleati sono sempre voti in più e poi lui non ha mai rotto la coalizione, nemmeno col contratto gialloverde. Per me punterà ad ottenere più seggi per ripresentarsi dinanzi al PDR con una maggioranza più forte, riproponendo coi 5 Stelle il contratto, durante il post-voto.


Può darsi, non l'ho escludo. Quella che facevo era un'ipotesi, secondo la quale Salvini potrebbe non aver mai creduto davvero nell'alleanza coi 5S, compatto ed allineato con la Meloni e con Berlusconi.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

*Da ambienti Lega si vocifera che non si darà la fiducia a Cottarelli, ma si opterà per l'astensione. Lo scopo della Lega è mettere in sella un governo che si limiti a preparare le elezioni, ma privo di una maggioranza parlamentare con cui fare alcunché.
Intanto lo stato maggiore dei 5 Stelle sta valutando se riproporre la squadra di governo di Conte senza Savona.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2018)

Di Maio non può piegarsi a mattarella.
Se davvero ritira Savona, oltre a rompere con la lega, si dimostra debole.
E salvini non aspetta altro che mangiarsi i suoi voti.
Occhio, ragazzi.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

I 5 Stelle devono prendere una decisione difficilissima: se rompono con Salvini parte del loro elettorato potrebbe accusarli di essersi piegati ai diktat di Mattarella e dell'UE, se insistono su Savona rischierebbero di essersi piegati a Salvini.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Di Maio non può piegarsi a mattarella.
> Se davvero ritira Savona, oltre a rompere con la lega, si dimostra debole.
> E salvini non aspetta altro che mangiarsi i suoi voti.
> Occhio, ragazzi.



Di maio sta sbagliando tutto il possibile post dichiarazioni impeachment. Non ha capito che in quel momento il m5s era fortissimo, doveva stare per la sua strada. Dovrebbe non parlare per un po' e fare meglio il quadro della situazione.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

*Salvini conferma la linea dura: "Come Lega le abbiamo provate tutte per dare un governo a questo Paese. Con il centrodestra non andava bene, con i Cinque Stelle non andava bene. Noi ci siamo. Basta che non perdano più tempo e non prendano più in giro le persone. O si beccano il programma e la squadra che abbiamo presentato oppure facciano altro e ci facciano votare”.
O Savona o elezioni.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Di maio sta sbagliando tutto il possibile post dichiarazioni impeachment. Non ha capito che in quel momento il m5s era fortissimo, doveva stare per la sua strada. Dovrebbe non parlare per un po' e fare meglio il quadro della situazione.



Anche perchè se adesso va incotnro a Mattarella dopo averne proposto l'impeachment (ed essere stato sperancchiato da tutti Salvini compreso) perde ogni credibilità.
Le basi della politica!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> I 5 Stelle devono prendere una decisione difficilissima: se rompono con Salvini parte del loro elettorato potrebbe accusarli di essersi piegati ai diktat di Mattarella e dell'UE, se insistono su Savona rischierebbero di essersi piegati a Salvini.



Basta non fare niente e lasciare parlare gli altri per avere un quadro migliore. Questa continua rincorsa dire tutto e il contrario di tutto è controproducente. Sono allo sbando e alla frenesia più totale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti Lega si vocifera che non si darà la fiducia a Cottarelli, ma si opterà per l'astensione. Lo scopo della Lega è mettere in sella un governo che si limiti a preparare le elezioni, ma privo di una maggioranza parlamentare con cui fare alcunché.
> Intanto lo stato maggiore dei 5 Stelle sta valutando se riproporre la squadra di governo di Conte senza Savona.*



Da sostenitore di questo governo che stava per nascere mi dichiaro assolutamente deluso da entrambi i comportamenti.
Dalla Lega perchè proporre l'astensione a Cottarelli per un governo che faccia l'ordinario è assolutamente irricevibile da chi tifava per loro durante gli ultimi giorni. Roba da PD o Berlusconi.
Dai 5S perchè le giravolte sono veramente esagerate, si passa dall'impeachment e la movimentazione in piazza contro Mattarella delle ore 18 di ieri (per non avere accettato Savona) alla resa di queste ultime ore su tale nome, di fronte al nemico giurato fino a qualche ora prima.

La scelta giusta sarebbe stato unirsi assieme, mandare il governo Cottarelli alla sfiducia con 0 voti con figuraccia epocale della mummia, e andare dritti ad elezioni a settembre dove uniti avrebbero preso il 90% dei collegi.

Da cittadino semplice, lo dico chiaramente, a TUTTI i politici: andate a pigliarla in quel posto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Salvini conferma la linea dura: "Come Lega le abbiamo provate tutte per dare un governo a questo Paese. Con il centrodestra non andava bene, con i Cinque Stelle non andava bene. Noi ci siamo. Basta che non perdano più tempo e non prendano più in giro le persone. O si beccano il programma e la squadra che abbiamo presentato oppure facciano altro e ci facciano votare”.
> O Savona o elezioni.*



Salvini sta facendo un capolavoro.
Ero fiducioso, ma non a tal punto.
Grande!


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta non fare niente e lasciare parlare gli altri per avere un quadro migliore. Questa continua rincorsa dire tutto e il contrario di tutto è controproducente. Sono allo sbando e alla frenesia più totale.



A questo punto per lui sarebbe meglio andare a votare imho. Ormai la figura da pollo con Salvini l'ha fatta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Salvini conferma la linea dura: "Come Lega le abbiamo provate tutte per dare un governo a questo Paese. Con il centrodestra non andava bene, con i Cinque Stelle non andava bene. Noi ci siamo. Basta che non perdano più tempo e non prendano più in giro le persone. O si beccano il programma e la squadra che abbiamo presentato oppure facciano altro e ci facciano votare”.
> O Savona o elezioni.*



E così va benissimo, ma non devono esserci strane formule nella sfiducia a Cottarelli. La mummia ha paura a mandare avanti Cottarelli? Si arrangi, o si dimetta.
E' sempre stato così: sfiducia a Cottarelli ed elezioni a settembre. Fiducia a Cottarelli ed elezioni nel 2019. Cosa è cambiato da ieri? Perchè ora PD, Di maio e altri si impuntano sulle elezioni a luglio, dove molta gente non potrà votare? Cosa cambia da 29 luglio a 10 settembre?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In un altro post parlavi di destre popolari e socialdemocrazie, ma ora mi parli del grande inganno della dicotomia destra e sinistra; aspetto che tu mi chiarisca se ci credi ancora, mentre io posso dirti fin da subito che ci credo eccome e credo anche che il vero grande inganno sia far passare l'idea che destra e sinistra non esistano più.
> Se credi nelle privatizzazioni sei "destra popolare", per usare una tua definizioni, ma se credi nelle aziende pubbliche e nell'economia mista sei un "socialdemocratico", sempre citandoti, quale tra l'altro mi definisco io.
> L'ho fatto spiccia, ma alla luce di ciò, non vedo come non si possa parlare di destra e sinistra ancora al giorno d'oggi; la finanza? Oggi esiste un'istituzione, senza precedenti e senza eguali al mondo, come l'Unione Europea che costringe gli stati membri a fare le stesse politiche economiche, senza però essere uno Stato federale vero e proprio, come gli USA, ad esempio.
> Tutti i guai legati alla finanza vengono da quest'istituzione anomala, dove regna una visione fondamentalmente di destra, liberista; perché, Salvini cosa pensi che sia rispetto all'Europa? Salvini è un liberista tanto quanto gli europeisti, con la differenza che il liberista vuole farlo da sovrano, mentre l'Europa impone ai suoi Stati di essere tali in una posizione subalterna.
> ...



Guarda approvo delle cose che affermi,
personalmente mi considero un liberale progressista, però senza vincoli verso nessun partito, chi al momento si avvicina di più alla mia visione del mondo prende il mio voto, per esempio non ho mai visto di buon occhio le destre sovraniste, ma in questo momento di emergenza migratoria imposta non per esigenze umanitarie, confesso che le seguo con un altra attenzione, questo senza inoltrarmi in un pensiero razzistico, per me tutto il mondo è paese, nei pregi e nei difetti.
vero che ho accennato che per una buona alternanza delle democrazie è auspicabile una dualità socialdemocrazia, destra popolare, ma mi riferisco in maggior misura a un discorso di contrapposizione fra idee etiche conservatrici e progressiste,
per esempio io privatamente sono ultra conservatore, ma sono convinto sostenitore della necessità di ciascuno di compiere le proprie scelte etiche, quindi, ad esempio, non ho nessuna remora verso le rivendicazioni LGBT, 
oppure riguardo al tema dell'aborto, sono convintamente anti abortista, ma ritengo debba essere una scelta di ciascuna donna, non imposta dalle istituzioni, politiche o religiose.

Mentre ti confermo che non credo più alla contrapposizione imprenditori/proletariato, superate dal mondo liberista a cui accenni,
per me oggi la prima battaglia è contro l'aggressione da parte della finanza mondialista verso il ondo produttivo.
Poi chiaro che ci saranno sempre lavoratori che si contrappongono a imprenditori, ma non è il tema portante dell'attuale sistema economico.
Per il M5S mi attaggono, perchè come me, non ne fanno questioni di ideologie, ma pratiche, per questo non possono essere inquadrati in un contesto destra/sinistra, per me restano il futuro razionale dell'umanità.
Fra l'altro lo vediamo in qualsiasi dibattito politico, ormai non si portano più avanti battaglie socialdemocratiche o popolari, si tifa il Berlusconi o il Renzi di turno, fregandosene se le loro azioni non rispettano le loro strombazzate ideologie.

Fra l'altro direi che la prova definitiva sia ormai che i partiti non prendono più il nome della loro vera appartenenza ideologica,
vai di Forza Italia, Lega, Fardelli D'Italia, Liberi e uguali agli altri, 
se vogliamo solo il PD rispecchia un nome ideologico, solo che di democratico al momento non ci scorgo proprio nulla


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da sostenitore di questo governo che stava per nascere mi dichiaro assolutamente deluso da entrambi i comportamenti.
> Dalla Lega perchè proporre l'astensione a Cottarelli per un governo che faccia l'ordinario è assolutamente irricevibile da chi tifava per loro durante gli ultimi giorni. Roba da PD o Berlusconi.
> Dai 5S perchè le giravolte sono veramente esagerate, si passa dall'impeachment e la movimentazione in piazza contro Mattarella delle ore 18 di ieri (per non avere accettato Savona) alla resa di queste ultime ore su tale nome, di fronte al nemico giurato fino a qualche ora prima.
> 
> ...



Salvini adesso ci deve spiegare a tutti perché non vuole rinunciare a Savona. Se ha in mente di uscire dall'euro come piano B o di prendere in considerazione tale ipotesi stavolta deve essere chiaro, perché in quel caso oggettivamente sarebbe importante avere proprio Savona all'economia (parliamo comunque dell'ultima persona in vita che ha scritto il trattato di Maastricht).
Di Maio ha fatto la figura del pollo e adesso non sa più come limitare i danni.
Ma il peggiore per me resta assolutamente Mattarella, che in tre giorni ha perso completamente la faccia e la credibilità come Capo dello Stato, mandando il paese nel caos.


----------



## odasensei (30 Maggio 2018)

Se non ci non tempi tecnici per evitare l'aumento dell'Iva (le elezioni a Luglio sono impossibili), per me Salvini lo supporta anche a Cottarelli, in modo da evitarla, prendersi i meriti e fare ancora più il botto


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E così va benissimo, ma non devono esserci strane formule nella sfiducia a Cottarelli. La mummia ha paura a mandare avanti Cottarelli? Si arrangi, o si dimetta.
> E' sempre stato così: sfiducia a Cottarelli ed elezioni a settembre. Fiducia a Cottarelli ed elezioni nel 2019. Cosa è cambiato da ieri? Perchè ora PD, Di maio e altri si impuntano sulle elezioni a luglio, dove molta gente non potrà votare? Cosa cambia da 29 luglio a 10 settembre?



Perché il PD se la sta facendo sotto di prendere una bastonata ancora più forte di marzo. A luglio sarebbe comunque più incerto il voto.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Salvini: "Voto a fine Luglio? Le ferie degli italiani sono sacre. Al voto il prima possibile, ma dopo l'estate."



Speriamo a novembre così sarò già tranquillo e al sicuro in Australia


----------



## odasensei (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E così va benissimo, ma non devono esserci strane formule nella sfiducia a Cottarelli. La mummia ha paura a mandare avanti Cottarelli? Si arrangi, o si dimetta.
> E' sempre stato così: sfiducia a Cottarelli ed elezioni a settembre. Fiducia a Cottarelli ed elezioni nel 2019. Cosa è cambiato da ieri? Perchè ora PD, Di maio e altri si impuntano sulle elezioni a luglio, dove molta gente non potrà votare? *Cosa cambia da 29 luglio a 10 settembre?*



A Settembre o vince un partito/coalizione subito o non ci sarebbe tempo per rifare tutta la tiritela di consultazioni, mandati esplorativi ecc. ecc. altrimenti scatta la clausola di salvaguardia senza legge di bilancio (o provvedimenti simili) e l'Iva aumenta dal 2019.
A Luglio qualche margine di tempo c'è.
Considerando soprattutto che qualsiasi partito vorrà avere il merito di averla evitata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

*PD: "Se il centrodestra cambia idea, votiamo fiducia a Cottarelli."*


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Maggio 2018)

Se di Maio si piega a Mattarella si dimostrerà una scorreggia politicamente parlando, uno disposto a cambiare idea dieci volte in un giorno e ad accettare diktat dopo averli rigettati poche ore prima

La coerenza di Salvini se la sogna, Savona non può essere rimosso per motivi ideologici e questa posizione deve rimanere ferma


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

*Di Maio è al Quirinale.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

*Di Maio a colloquio con Mattarella.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Salvini conferma la linea dura: "Come Lega le abbiamo provate tutte per dare un governo a questo Paese. Con il centrodestra non andava bene, con i Cinque Stelle non andava bene. Noi ci siamo. Basta che non perdano più tempo e non prendano più in giro le persone. O si beccano il programma e la squadra che abbiamo presentato oppure facciano altro e ci facciano votare”.
> O Savona o elezioni.*



Perfetto


----------



## evangel33 (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio a colloquio con Mattarella.*



Mi ripeto: l'unica mossa furba sarebbe dire al Presidente che è disposto a rinunciare a Savona.
Metterebbe Salvini con le spalle al muro per la prima volta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio a colloquio con Mattarella.*



Gli proporrà direttamente l'impeachment


----------



## evangel33 (30 Maggio 2018)

Anche Cottarelli è al Quirinale (ANSA)


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Anche Cottarelli è al Quirinale (ANSA)



*Specifico che nelle ore precedenti Di Maio aveva annunciato che i 5 Stelle non sono disposti a votare la fiducia a Cottarelli. *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

*Anche Giorgetti a colloquio con Mattarella.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto: l'unica mossa furba sarebbe dire al Presidente che è disposto a rinunciare a Savona.
> Metterebbe Salvini con le spalle al muro per la prima volta.



Immagino che i sostenitori grillini saranno contenti di vedere il loro leader calarsi le braghe di fronte a Mattarella sul nome di Savona, lo stesso nome per il cui veto di Maio aveva proposto lo stato in messa d'accusa

Se di Maio rinuncia a Savona dimostra solo di essere ridicolo, tutto materiale buono per Salvini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

*Castelli (M5S): "Savona faccia un passo indietro. Mi stupisce che una personalità come lui non l'abbia già fatto, considerata l'emergenza del paese."*


----------



## evangel33 (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche Giorgetti a colloquio con Mattarella.*



Sei sicuro di Giorgetti al Quirinale? Non mi sembra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Castelli (M5S): "Savona faccia un passo indietro. Mi stupisce che una personalità come lui non l'abbia già fatto, considerata l'emergenza del paese."*



Per me queste giravolte sono ridicole.


----------



## evangel33 (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Castelli (M5S): "Savona faccia un passo indietro. Mi stupisce che una personalità come lui non l'abbia già fatto, considerata l'emergenza del paese."*



Eheheheh Questa è una notizia forte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro di Giorgetti al Quirinale? Non mi sembra



Non ora ma l'ha ricevuto oggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Maggio 2018)

Ahahahah ennesima giravolta grulla, per carità


----------



## Djerry (30 Maggio 2018)

Invece è impeccabile a mio avviso la linea di Di Maio, ha fatto una contromossa notevolissima ed intelligente.

Sta mettendo spalle al muro Salvini che risulterebbe insieme a Mattarella "quello che si impunta su Savona", facendo emergere una sorta di preferenza della Lega nel non fare il governo e quindi l'indisponibilità a "provarle tutte per cambiare il paese".

Ci si continua a concentrare sulle giravolte dei 5 Stelle, ma ora la più clamorosa di fronte agli italiani sarebbe proprio quella del leader leghista che rifiuta di trovare un nome alternativo a Savona preferendo andare ad un voto in coalizione con Berlusconi piuttosto che far partire quel governo che tanto bramava.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Castelli (M5S): "Savona faccia un passo indietro. Mi stupisce che una personalità come lui non l'abbia già fatto, considerata l'emergenza del paese."*



Attenzione all'inculata di Salvini


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Maggio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Immagino che i sostenitori grillini saranno contenti di vedere il loro leader calarsi le braghe di fronte a Mattarella sul nome di Savona, lo stesso nome per il cui veto di Maio aveva proposto lo stato in messa d'accusa
> 
> Se di Maio rinuncia a Savona dimostra solo di essere ridicolo, tutto materiale buono per Salvini



Il veto di Mattarella su Savona è ingiusto ma se Mattarella accettasse un altro simile a Savona non vedo perché impuntarsi. In quel caso il ridicolo sarebbe Salvini.

Di Maio non è uno stratega politico... ma chi se ne frega. È più importante ciò che farà.


----------



## evangel33 (30 Maggio 2018)

djerry ha scritto:


> invece è impeccabile a mio avviso la linea di di maio, ha fatto una contromossa notevolissima ed intelligente.
> 
> Sta mettendo spalle al muro salvini che risulterebbe insieme a mattarella "quello che si impunta su savona", facendo emergere una sorta di preferenza della lega nel non fare il governo e quindi l'indisponibilità a "provarle tutte per cambiare il paese".
> 
> Ci si continua a concentrare sulle giravolte dei 5 stelle, ma ora la più clamorosa di fronte agli italiani sarebbe proprio quella del leader leghista che rifiuta di trovare un nome alternativo a savona preferendo andare ad un voto in coalizione con berlusconi piuttosto che far partire quel governo che tanto bramava.



esattamente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Maggio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il veto di Mattarella su Savona è ingiusto ma se Mattarella accettasse un altro simile a Savona non vedo perché impuntarsi. In quel caso il ridicolo sarebbe Salvini.
> 
> Di Maio non è uno stratega politico... ma chi se ne frega. È più importante ciò che farà.



Sarebbe l'ammissione che esiste un delitto d'opinione in ordine al quale se uno vuole occuparsi di economia deve piacere alla Germania, per carità
Poi se propongono uno spacchettamento tesoro-economia ue potrei anche sforzarmi di capire, ma rinunciare totalmente a Savona è solo una bassissima giravolta politica


----------



## Djerry (30 Maggio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il veto di Mattarella su Savona è ingiusto ma se Mattarella accettasse un altro simile a Savona non vedo perché impuntarsi. In quel caso il ridicolo sarebbe Salvini.
> 
> Di Maio non è uno stratega politico... ma chi se ne frega. È più importante ciò che farà.



Non solo, perché così facendo Di Maio oltre a stanare Salvini sul nome di Savona, ottiene con questa mossa lo stesso effetto su Mattarella, andando a verificare se veramente il problema è solo la figura dell'economista o se in realtà c'è un pregiudizio politico e sulle idee a prescindere dalla figura proposta.


----------



## mil77 (30 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Invece è impeccabile a mio avviso la linea di Di Maio, ha fatto una contromossa notevolissima ed intelligente.
> 
> Sta mettendo spalle al muro Salvini che risulterebbe insieme a Mattarella "quello che si impunta su Savona", facendo emergere una sorta di preferenza della Lega nel non fare il governo e quindi l'indisponibilità a "provarle tutte per cambiare il paese".
> 
> Ci si continua a concentrare sulle giravolte dei 5 Stelle, ma ora la più clamorosa di fronte agli italiani sarebbe proprio quella del leader leghista che rifiuta di trovare un nome alternativo a Savona preferendo andare ad un voto in coalizione con Berlusconi piuttosto che far partire quel governo che tanto bramava.



oppure è Salvini che adesso ha il coltello dalla parte del manico? io cambio il nome di Savona solo se il colle da a me l'incarico di formare il governo? Salvini premier con maggioranza + forte x appoggio della Meloni e senza Savona. Di Maio cosa fa?


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Maggio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sarebbe l'ammissione che esiste un delitto d'opinione in ordine al quale se uno vuole occuparsi di economia deve piacere alla Germania, per carità
> Poi se propongono uno spacchettamento tesoro-economia ue potrei anche sforzarmi di capire, ma rinunciare totalmente a Savona è solo una bassissima giravolta politica



Magari Mattarella - a torto o a ragione - è più preoccupato dell'idea che all'estero si ha su Savona che non di quello che farebbe veramente.
Anche se mi pare una cosa ingiusta, piuttosto che lasciare l'Italia altri 4 mesi nell'ingovernabilità impuntandosi su un nome, se ci fosse un profilo simile punterei si quello (quanti conoscevano Savona fino a poche settimane fa? Sarà mica unico al mondo).

Se invece Mattarella vuole un ministro che voglia lasciare tutto inalterato in Europa beh, allora ha ragione Salvini.


----------



## evangel33 (30 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non solo, perché così facendo Di Maio oltre a stanare Salvini sul nome di Savona, ottiene con questa mossa lo stesso effetto su Mattarella, andando a verificare se veramente il problema è solo la figura dell'economista o se in realtà c'è un pregiudizio politico e sulle idee a prescindere dalla figura proposta.



Nah. Non è che al PdR sta sulle balle Savona. Gli sta sulle balle la figura di uno che ci vuole portare fuori dall'euro. Rifiuterà sempre un personaggio del genere. Per adesso.
Nel senso che se ci fosse una campagna elettorale interamente incentrata sull'euro si/euro no e vincesse lo schieramente EURO NO, allora non potrebbe più impuntarsi.
Questo lo ha detto nel famoso discorso.

Ora tutto sta a Salvini. Con l'ennesima giravolta clamorosa (ma almeno questa azzeccata), Di Maio potrebbe aver lasciato il cerino in mano a Salvini.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Maggio 2018)

*Secondo Mentana, Mattarella avrebbe concesso 24 ore di tempo a Di Maio perchè rimetta in piedi il governo Conte, cercando di persuadere Savona a fare un passo indietro autonomamente. Il governo Cottarelli procede quindi a rilento per permettere la formazione del governo politico.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Mentana, Mattarella avrebbe concesso 24 ore di tempo a Di Maio perchè rimetta in piedi il governo Conte, cercando di persuadere Savona a fare un passo indietro autonomamente. Il governo Cottarelli procede quindi a rilento per permettere la formazione del governo politico.*



Senza savona non c'è salvini.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Invece è impeccabile a mio avviso la linea di Di Maio, ha fatto una contromossa notevolissima ed intelligente.
> 
> Sta mettendo spalle al muro Salvini che risulterebbe insieme a Mattarella "quello che si impunta su Savona", facendo emergere una sorta di preferenza della Lega nel non fare il governo e quindi l'indisponibilità a "provarle tutte per cambiare il paese".
> 
> Ci si continua a concentrare sulle giravolte dei 5 Stelle, ma ora la più clamorosa di fronte agli italiani sarebbe proprio quella del leader leghista che rifiuta di trovare un nome alternativo a Savona preferendo andare ad un voto in coalizione con Berlusconi piuttosto che far partire quel governo che tanto bramava.



Condivido in toto.
Di Maio dimostrerebbe coi fatti che lui e il suo partito non erano solo pro-Savona ma che, veramente, avevano anche altre idee.
Io dico che il disegno di Salvini ( o di Berlusconi?) potrebbe crollare.
Come saremmo messi con le proiezioni e i consensi dopo una mossa del genere?
I pentastellati stanno imparando l'arte della politica.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Mentana, Mattarella avrebbe concesso 24 ore di tempo a Di Maio perchè rimetta in piedi il governo Conte, cercando di persuadere Savona a fare un passo indietro autonomamente. Il governo Cottarelli procede quindi a rilento per permettere la formazione del governo politico.*



Curioso come Mattarella per fare queste manovre sottobanco ascolti direttamente di maio che fino a ieri voleva metterlo in stato d'accusa e non salvini. Solo per farlo notare eh, non sto insinuando niente


----------



## odasensei (30 Maggio 2018)

Vabbè ormai i 5 Stelle sono palesemente fuori tempo limite con il passo indietro di Savona, Mattarella gliel'aveva detto più volte che Savona lo rimbalzava, se ne escono così 3 giorni dopo, con tutto il casino che hanno fatto 
Salvini con le spalle al muro, lol, basta che tiri fuori la storia del contratto per far fare un'altra figuraccia a Di Maio 
Dai si preparassero alle prossime elezioni, così stanno facendo solo il gioco di Salvini.


----------



## Djerry (30 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> oppure è Salvini che adesso ha il coltello dalla parte del manico? io cambio il nome di Savona solo se il colle da a me l'incarico di formare il governo? Salvini premier con maggioranza + forte x appoggio della Meloni e senza Savona. Di Maio cosa fa?



Ma il governo che era stato creato soddisfaceva in pieno Salvini, non penso che a lui cambi poi tanto avere un Giorgetti Premier al posto di Conte.

Lui Ministro degli Interni, un suo uomo all'Economia, il fido Centinaio alla sentitissima Agricoltura, altri leghisti agli affari regionali, alla pubblica amministrazione ed alla disabilità... Non è certo nei nomi e nel governo che Salvini ha problemi o interessi a guadagnare qualcosa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Maggio 2018)

Che poi Salvini con le spalle al muro dove  se di maio era disposto a fare un passo indietro su Savona perché non l'ha detto domenica? Ma dai, giudicare buona la mossa di di maio vuol dire capire poco di politica, senza offesa


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Mentana, Mattarella avrebbe concesso 24 ore di tempo a Di Maio perchè rimetta in piedi il governo Conte, cercando di persuadere Savona a fare un passo indietro autonomamente. Il governo Cottarelli procede quindi a rilento per permettere la formazione del governo politico.*



A questo punto si fa dura per Salvini, il suo atto coerente nei confronti di Savona potrebbe costargli la faccia e verrebbe smascherato. L'unica maniera che ha di non perderla è fare questo governo ma metterci un Bagnai al posto di Savona. Berlusconi si rassegnasse, stavolta ha perso.


----------



## Djerry (30 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Nah. Non è che al PdR sta sulle balle Savona. Gli sta sulle balle la figura di uno che ci vuole portare fuori dall'euro. Rifiuterà sempre un personaggio del genere. Per adesso.
> Nel senso che se ci fosse una campagna elettorale interamente incentrata sull'euro si/euro no e vincesse lo schieramente EURO NO, allora non potrebbe più impuntarsi.
> Questo lo ha detto nel famoso discorso.
> 
> Ora tutto sta a Salvini. Con l'ennesima giravolta clamorosa (ma almeno questa azzeccata), Di Maio potrebbe aver lasciato il cerino in mano a Salvini.



Ma il senso che volevo dire è che appunto tutto ciò sarebbe svelato.

Finché Mattarella si fa forte delle precedenti posizioni di Savona, sappiamo tutti che è un pretesto ma si può pure far finta che sia in buonafede.

Sarebbe invece difficile per Mattarella mettere altri veti su un secondo nome proposto da Di Maio e Salvini, con un contratto che parla espressamente di mancata uscita dall'Euro, perché allora appunto sarebbe svelato che non ci potrà mai essere non tanto un rappresentante che vuole certe cose, ma una politica che vuole anche solo ridiscutere i trattati.

Se Savona ed il contratto dicono che non vogliono uscire dall'Euro, per una volta Mattarella può pure non credergli e concentrare tutto sulla persona.
Ma una seconda volta diventa lui quello che dice sempre no a prescindere, ed allora sì che a livello costituzionale si pone un gravissimo problema.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma il senso che volevo dire è che appunto tutto ciò sarebbe svelato.
> 
> Finché Mattarella si fa forte delle precedenti posizioni di Savona, sappiamo tutti che è un pretesto ma si può pure far finta che sia in buonafede.
> 
> ...



In effetti pare più una partita a poker che politica.
O forse è la stessa cosa?
Vediamo chi bleffa.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Maggio 2018)

*Di Maio: "Savona al governo ma non all'economia. Facciamo il governo politico o andiamo al voto"*


----------



## evangel33 (30 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma il senso che volevo dire è che appunto tutto ciò sarebbe svelato.
> 
> Finché Mattarella si fa forte delle precedenti posizioni di Savona, sappiamo tutti che è un pretesto ma si può pure far finta che sia in buonafede.
> 
> ...




Eh ma devi proporre uno che non abbia mai scritto un piano per uscire dall'euro. Non è che Salvini se ne può uscire con "Metto Bagnai!" o "Metto Borghi!" che hanno idee belliche sull'euro. Sarebbe ridicolo. Mattarella era disposto a mettere Giorgetti dai. il PdR vuole far partire il governo. C'è solo da scoprire se anche Salvini lo vuole o ha bluffato fino a adesso.


----------



## Djerry (30 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Savona al governo ma non all'economia. Facciamo il governo politico o andiamo al voto"*



Beh, se Mattarella ha dato l'ok, sarebbe un colpo di genio.
Perché in questo modo avrebbero vinto tutti al 75%, ma non avrebbe perso nessuno.

Salvini ha Savona al governo (presumo affari esteri), che vuol dire che di fatto sarà pienamente operativo con le sue idee e con la sua forza anche per fare quello che avrebbe fatto comunque all'Economia.

Mattarella può far credere di aver ottenuto quello che voleva ed esce con un segnale all'Europa salvando la faccia dopo domenica, anche se in realtà tutti sappiamo che è più forma che sostanza.

Di Maio ovviamente ottiene il governo che parte e fa pure quello che ha mediato.



evangel33 ha scritto:


> Eh ma devi proporre uno che non abbia mai scritto un piano per uscire dall'euro. Non è che Salvini se ne può uscire con "Metto Bagnai!" o "Metto Borghi!" che hanno idee belliche sull'euro. Sarebbe ridicolo. Mattarella era disposto a mettere Giorgetti dai. il PdR vuole far partire il governo. C'è solo da scoprire se anche Salvini lo vuole o ha bluffato fino a adesso.



Pacifico, un po' più attenti devono esserlo, ma se davvero va in porto il puzzle con Savona spostato ed ancora protagonista nel governo allora possono esserlo davvero a cuor leggero


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Maggio 2018)

Babba bia, ma i grillini sono così felici di rinunciare da un giorno all'altro alle proprie idee? Contenti voi


----------



## Heaven (30 Maggio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Babba bia, ma i grillini sono così felici di rinunciare da un giorno all'altro alle proprie idee? Contenti voi



Non facciamo i finti tonti, in questa situazione al 99,9% avrebbe vinto la coalizione di CDX ed il m5s l’avrebbe presa nel c. 
Salvini ha palemente ingannato tutti e si era messo nella posizione perfetta(gliene va dato merito).

Di Maio così ha messo con le spalle al muro Salvini, vediamo se davvero vuole fare il governo o se ci ha fatto perdere tutto questo tempo per poi farci ritrovare Berlusconi in parlamento.


----------



## Djerry (30 Maggio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Babba bia, ma i grillini sono così felici di rinunciare da un giorno all'altro alle proprie idee? Contenti voi



A quale idea rinuncerebbero? Se parte un governo del genere, non c'è alcun modo di bloccare quelle idee, ben al di là dei nomi.

Savona non è l'unico vettore possibile per portare quelle idee dove bisogna portarle, pensare che uscendo lui ed entrando un altro di colpo si cambia politica economica è decisamente fuorviante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Maggio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non facciamo i finti tonti, in questa situazione al 99,9% avrebbe vinto la coalizione di CDX ed il m5s l’avrebbe presa nel c.
> Salvini ha palemente ingannato tutti e si era messo nella posizione perfetta(gliene va dato merito).
> 
> Di Maio così ha messo con le spalle al muro Salvini, vediamo se davvero vuole fare il governo o se ci ha fatto perdere tutto questo tempo per poi farci ritrovare Berlusconi in parlamento.



Si si, fino a 72 ore fa Mattarella andava messo in stato d'accusa per aver rifiutato savona, ora invece deve fare un passo indietro. E tutto igrillini che erano chiamati in piazza il 2 giugno per protestare? Immagino saranno molto contenti della giravolta.
Se era necessario far partire un governo perché non chiedere il passo indietro domenica? Mistero

Ma per me va bene eh, tutto materiale buono per salvini


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hai interpretato malissimo  Io mi pento di aver votato Movimento perché si sono alleati con Salvini, a prescindere dall'ipotesi che Salvini li stia fregando o meno; quella, dal mio punto di vista, è soltanto la beffa per un partito che politicamente ("il programma, le intenzioni, le persone dietro una scritta", per citarti) si era già rivelato inconsistente.
> Non voglio votare più Movimento proprio per quell'inconsistenza politica e perché da illuso pensavo in una svolta a sinistra dei 5S; infatti ho scritto di essere rimasto amareggiato già dall'alleanza, a prescindere dalla lealtà di Salvini nel portarla avanti.
> La furbizia di Salvini non c'entra davvero nulla; il Movimento mi aveva deluso già prima, ma parte della colpa è stata anche mia, reo di aver votato chi non era né di destra, né di sinistra, ma "avanti".


Grazie per la risposta. 
Ok  per svolta a sinistra intendi una sorta di alleanza col Pd come è stata con la Lega? Mi pare ci abbiano provato, per qualche giorno Martina sembrava stesse aprendo, poi la cosa non è andata avanti 

Ma in ogni caso mi sembra tu abbia un'idea un po' personalizzata del M5s. Di conseguenza ogni cosa che si allontana dal tuo ideale di M5s è visto male, anche se magari il fatto che il M5S non sia di sinistra non è un male di per sé 

Cosa pensi di votare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Grazie per la risposta.
> Ok  per svolta a sinistra intendi una sorta di alleanza col Pd come è stata con la Lega? Mi pare ci abbiano provato, per qualche giorno Martina sembrava stesse aprendo, poi la cosa non è andata avanti



poi è intervenuto quello che si è ritirato dalla Politica 
ma mi sa che la proroga sia infinita XD

il rottamatore non si rottama LOL


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A questo punto si fa dura per Salvini, il suo atto coerente nei confronti di Savona potrebbe costargli la faccia e verrebbe smascherato. L'unica maniera che ha di non perderla è fare questo governo ma metterci un Bagnai al posto di Savona. Berlusconi si rassegnasse, stavolta ha perso.


Mi auguro tu abbia ragione


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> poi è intervenuto quello che si è ritirato dalla Politica
> ma mi sa che la proroga sia infinita XD
> 
> il rottamatore non si rottama LOL


E io che quasi quasi ci avevo creduto che si ritirasse... 

Praticamente Martina è stato richiamato all ordine da Renzi. 
Questo fa capire cos'è la sinistra oggi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Grazie per la risposta.
> Ok  per svolta a sinistra intendi una sorta di alleanza col Pd come è stata con la Lega? Mi pare ci abbiano provato, per qualche giorno Martina sembrava stesse aprendo, poi la cosa non è andata avanti
> 
> *Ma in ogni caso mi sembra tu abbia un'idea un po' personalizzata del M5s*. Di conseguenza ogni cosa che si allontana dal tuo ideale di M5s è visto male, anche se magari il fatto che il M5S non sia di sinistra non è un male di per sé
> ...


È la verità; da orfano di un partito di sinistra, nella mia testa sono diventati quello che non erano, ma la colpa è mia soltanto in parte, perché neanche il Movimento sapeva cosa essere prima del 4 marzo, tanto da andare ora da Salvini, ora dal PD. Io, infatti, speravo in un governo tra Movimento e PD, ma un PD senza Renzi, salvo poi dover fare i conti con la realtà, con un Renzi ancora ben saldo alla guida del partito e la totale impossibilità per il Movimento di allearsi con loro.
Credo che voterei PaP, comunque; loro sono il programma che più mi rappresenta, con tutti i dubbi del caso, però, sulla loro identità.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È la verità; da orfano di un partito di sinistra, nella mia testa sono diventati quello che non erano, ma la colpa è mia soltanto in parte, perché neanche il Movimento sapeva cosa essere prima del 4 marzo, *tanto da andare ora da Salvini, ora dal PD*. Io, infatti, speravo in un governo tra Movimento e PD, *ma un PD senza Renzi, salvo poi dover fare i conti con la realtà, con un Renzi ancora ben saldo alla guida del partito e la totale impossibilità per il Movimento di allearsi con loro.*
> *Credo che voterei PaP*, comunque; loro sono il programma che più mi rappresenta, con tutti i dubbi del caso, però, sulla loro identità.


Ti capisco, il modo di agire del m5s è quantomeno opinabile. 
Dipende da come uno la vede. Al m5s dev'essere sembrato che quell'integrità assoluta iniziale confini con la ridigità, che non avrebbe portato a grandi risultati (anzi a niente come si stava intuendo).

Nel momento in cui subentra la flessibilità, per forza di cose ci si scontra con chi questa flessibilità non la voleva. Sono scelte. A me sta bene perchè nei loro panni avrei agito nello stesso modo: se io m5s mi sento responsabile per questo paese, e lo sono (avendo il 32% dei consensi), allora ho il dovere di prendermi sulle spalle la situazione. 
Non agendo, comunque accadrebbe qualcosa e, dal punto di vista del m5s, non sarebbe niente di buono.

Mi fa piacere che speravi in un'intesa SENZA Renzi.

Capisco (riguardo potere al popolo)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ti capisco, il modo di agire del m5s è quantomeno opinabile.
> Dipende da come uno la vede. Al m5s dev'essere sembrato che quell'integrità assoluta iniziale confini con la ridigità, che non avrebbe portato a grandi risultati (anzi a niente come si stava intuendo).
> 
> Nel momento in cui subentra la flessibilità, per forza di cose ci si scontra con chi questa flessibilità non la voleva. Sono scelte. A me sta bene perchè nei loro panni avrei agito nello stesso modo: se io m5s mi sento responsabile per questo paese, e lo sono (avendo il 32% dei consensi), allora ho il dovere di prendermi sulle spalle la situazione.
> ...


La flessibilità del M5S è dovuta ad una scarsa identità politica ed ideologica; se sai bene cosa sei, sai anche con chi puoi allearti e con chi non puoi. Il M5S è la cosa più vicina alla DC oggi: un partito essenzialmente centrista, che raccoglie le opinioni popolari di coloro i quali non vogliono dirsi né liberali, né socialdemocratici, né comunisti, né fascisti, né niente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La flessibilità del M5S è dovuta ad una scarsa identità politica ed ideologica; se sai bene cosa sei, sai anche con chi puoi allearti e con chi non puoi. Il M5S è la cosa più vicina alla DC oggi: un partito essenzialmente centrista, che raccoglie le opinioni popolari di coloro i quali non vogliono dirsi né liberali, né socialdemocratici, né comunisti, né fascisti, né niente.



Assolutamente si, ma in realtà mi pare il suo pregio, le ideologie sono fallite, in passato hanno portato solo danni,
in un paese occorre fare quello che è giusto, trovando dei compromessi che portino progresso sociale e benessere,
non principi assolutisti inconciliabili con le variegate componenti di una nazione.
Io in ogni ideologia vedo componenti positive e altre negative, occorre fare un sunto dei migliori aspetti di ciascuna visione del mondo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2018)

anche io lo vedo come un pregio 

anche visto i finti nemici/rivali di idee 
e il prendere solo il nome di sinistra e destra 

esempio: B che sparlava sui Comunisti 
ma c'ha governato insieme e poco tempo fa 
invitava Salvini nel Governare con il PD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si, ma in realtà mi pare il suo pregio, le ideologie sono fallite, in passato hanno portato solo danni,
> *in un paese occorre fare quello che è giusto*, trovando dei compromessi che portino progresso sociale e benessere,
> non principi assolutisti inconciliabili con le variegate componenti di una nazione.
> Io in ogni ideologia vedo componenti positive e altre negative, occorre fare un sunto dei migliori aspetti di ciascuna visione del mondo.


Questo, perdonami, ma mi sembra un altro falso mito, un po' come il richiamo all'onestà del M5S. Cos'è giusto in un paese, un sistema fiscale progressivo con aliquote dal 10% al 70% o un sistema con la flat tax? Cosa è giusto, un'economia mista con settori strategici pubblici o un'economia puramente capitalista e concorrenziale? Cos'è giusto, che la sanità e la scuola siano bilanciate tra quelle pubbliche e private o che siano soltanto pubbliche? 
Io prima che di sinistra, mi dico democratico e da tale ti dico che una risposta a quelle domande non c'è; entrambe le risposte sono giuste, ma dipendono dal proprio credo politico. 
Ecco perché è importante l'identità e la coscienza politica - preferisco usare questi termini, piuttosto che usare "ideologia", ormai con una lunga tradizione semantica negativa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2018)

Ora come Ora Italia è il Paese dell Impunità e Ingiustizia 

votiamo acqua pubblica ma niente XD 
la Sanità dovrebbe essere pubblica ma niente... 
ecc..ecc.. 

ecco xkè il termine privati mi sa diventando antipatico

questo x dire che la giustizia sociale sempre quella è... 
che ci sia la Sinistra che la Destra 
il tuo mi sembra + un discorso di capacità x far andare bene il Paese 
senza tartassare nessuno...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo, perdonami, ma mi sembra un altro falso mito, un po' come il richiamo all'onestà del M5S. Cos'è giusto in un paese, un sistema fiscale progressivo con aliquote dal 10% al 70% o un sistema con la flat tax? Cosa è giusto, un'economia mista con settori strategici pubblici o un'economia puramente capitalista e concorrenziale? Cos'è giusto, che la sanità e la scuola siano bilanciate tra quelle pubbliche e private o che siano soltanto pubbliche?
> Io prima che di sinistra, mi dico democratico e da tale ti dico che una risposta a quelle domande non c'è; entrambe le risposte sono giuste, ma dipendono dal proprio credo politico.
> Ecco perché è importante l'identità e la coscienza politica - preferisco usare questi termini, piuttosto che usare "ideologia", ormai con una lunga tradizione semantica negativa.



A mio parere è il contrario, hai elencato importanti temi di vita reale, in questi casi credo che l'ideologia conti nulla, anzi fa danni,
ti potrei elencare le mie posizioni su ciascuno di essi, ma la risposta vera è che occorre adottare quelle che funzionano meglio,
è logico, pratico e facilmente riscontrabile, purtroppo le ideologie vanno contro questa verità, ognuno difende le propre convinzioni con concetti astratti, 
rifiutando/mistificando ogni dato statistico, nonostante la matematica non è interpretabile a piacere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A mio parere è il contrario, hai elencato importanti temi di vita reale, in questi casi credo che l'ideologia conti nulla, anzi fa danni,
> *ti potrei elencare le mie posizioni su ciascuno di essi, ma la risposta vera è che occorre adottare quelle che funzionano meglio*,
> è logico, pratico e facilmente riscontrabile, purtroppo le ideologie vanno contro questa verità, ognuno difende le propre convinzioni con concetti astratti,
> rifiutando/mistificando ogni dato statistico, nonostante la matematica non è interpretabile a piacere


Ripeto, non penso che, nel caso specifico di quelle domande, ci sia una risposta corretta; la risposta dipende da quello che si crede.


----------

